# Uasc 1978-1985



## Martin Flower (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, is there anyone on Ships Nostalgia who might remember me and would like to say hello? I sailed as an engineer on numerous ships for United Arab Shipping Company between 1978 and 1985, (can't remember which ships but i'll try and dig out my old paperwork). I always had a guitar on board and often a flute too which that might jog some memories. Met some great guys and had a brilliant seven years travelling around the world - especially enjoyed the far East.

I joined my first ship, Ibn Qutaibah, (I think), in Hull, and after leaving the Gulf sailed to Durban, crossing the line on my 21st birthday.

Happy days.

It'd be great to hear from some of you.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Martin Flower said:


> Hi, is there anyone on Ships Nostalgia who might remember me and would like to say hello? I sailed as an engineer on numerous ships for United Arab Shipping Company between 1978 and 1985, (can't remember which ships but i'll try and dig out my old paperwork). I always had a guitar on board and often a flute too which that might jog some memories. Met some great guys and had a brilliant seven years travelling around the world - especially enjoyed the far East.
> 
> I joined my first ship, Ibn Qutaibah, (I think), in Hull, and after leaving the Gulf sailed to Durban, crossing the line on my 21st birthday.
> 
> ...


Martin - you will find a large thread running re Ksc/UASC elsewhere on S.N. If you search the threads you should find them. I was electrician on the companies vessels 76 to 86 although now well retired. Best of luck in your search, you will find a few people you know I'm sure.

Best regards,

LouisB (Scribe)

(aka Dave Clarke)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Hi Martin,
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12080
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2902
Two threads to keep you busy for a while, let me know how you get on.
Albie
Ex 3/E KSC/UASC


----------



## Martin Flower (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for your responses AlbieR and LouisB, i'll follow up your links.


----------

